# England Stove Works - Opinions?



## leeave96 (Feb 26, 2010)

What is your opinion of wood stoves made by England Stove Works? I see them in some of the box stores and in hardware stores around.

The fire boxes don't look very big. Have a glass door.

Englander, Summers Heat and Timber Ridge are all by England Stove Works.

Anyone using any of the above stoves and what is you opinion of them?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## myzamboni (Feb 27, 2010)

Hop over onto ********** and read the reviews. The consensus is they are a great stove for the money and really throw the heat. You must've seen the NC-13 which is the smaller model. They have a larger model, the NC30 that has a 3.5 cuft firebox.

This time of year you keep your eyes open for he big box stores marking em down for CHEAP!


----------



## Nosmo (Feb 27, 2010)

I have two of them (Englander). I use the smaller one in the house - the larger one in my shop.

One is the older type (TR-18) takes 16" wood. No blowers or catalytic convertor. Puts out plenty of heat - and is easy on wood. I use a fan directed upwards to move the heat around.

The larger stove is a 24-IC with a cat. convertor. Not really crazy about this one but it does have blowers and takes 24" wood. It seems to take much longer to warm up and put out heat.

I cannot comment on the newer EPA stoves with a secondary burn but I do know Englander manufactures a good product.

Nosmo


----------



## FJH (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.**********/ratings/search.php


----------



## mickeyd (Feb 27, 2010)

as mentioned above.a really good stove for short money ! I have been using an Englander wood furnace for 2 years and I love it ! 
MD


----------



## archer39 (Feb 27, 2010)

i love my nc-30. It heats my 1700 sq ft. house just fine. My house is poorly insulated.


----------



## bigshow (Feb 27, 2010)

In 1999 I bought the smallest model they had then they called it a pedestal stove.I payed a little over 300.00 for it.The fire box measures 20"x20"x20" on the outside and is brick lined.The book that came with it said it would take up to a 16" log,but it had better not be cut a little crooked or it will be too long to fit.I cut my wood 14".I guess I can say it has served me well for the money!!!


----------



## IthacaMan (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a model 24-ACD.It heats the entire house 1800 sq. I like the cat. converter as I only have to sweep the chimney once a season.The cat. reburns the smoke so there is almoast no creasote.I load it 3 times a day,it will also still have coals left for as long as 12 hrs.Look up the specs at Englander's site. I have had no problems with it in 4 years.Hope this helps your decision.


----------

